# Bud' Marine Seminars



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say that I will be at Bud's Marnie at Indian Lake this Saturday. I will have seminar times of 10:00am and 2:00pm. Hope to see everyone there. Come on out and let's talk some crappie!

Russ
www.midwestcrappie.com


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

Can you give me any more info. as to where Bud's Marine is? I am coming from Findlay and I've never been to Indian Lake before.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Russ

Once again that was a great seminar you put on Saturday. I picked up a few new things that I want to try this year and was refreshed on somethings that slipped by the last time. I got a chance to check out the DVD yesterday and that first show has me pumped to try that body of water this spring. I had some friends there that were very impressed with the presentation you gave. 

Ill be in touch with ya soon!

Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Brian! As you could probably tell, I still love to talk crappies!!! I think that Bud is really going to try to build a "fishing" weekend next year with a lot more in store for everyone.

Keep me posted on OS.

Thanks!
Russ


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Russ,

I dont think there is such a thing about too much talk on crappies. If we didnt have a wedding to get too Im sure I coulda sat for a few more hours and talked Crappy's. Ill get in touch with you once things heat up, hopefully mother nature is kind this spring. Hope to be able to talk more about the videos when the time comes, lotta questions here!!! :T 

Finished watching all the videos today and if I had to use one word to sum them up it would be SPECK-TACKLE-LURE  

Sowbelly


----------

